# crypts and Osmocote plus



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I have crypt wendtii bronze in my tank for over 4 years. I had CO2 on and off (Fluval 88g) that I changed to continuous paintball more than a month ago.
I've used Flourish tabs before but 5 days ago I decided to try DIY Osmocote plus in 00 gel capsules.

Today I noticed my crypts are wilting and some leaves have melted. I am expecting to get worse over the next few days. Obviously, I can't remove the capsules and I don't think a water change will help much.

My question is: will my crypts regrow?

Substrate is Flourite red. Amazon swords look good so far.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Id say they will regrow, I have never had a crypt that has melted and not regrown. Extremely hardy, aslong as the roots don't die i'd say you're good!


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

Update:

The crypts completely melted, down to some white stubs. I vacuumed the mush and today I can see new growth indeed. It will probably take months to reach original size. No more Osmocote Plus for my crypts!


----------



## RuggedChild (Aug 29, 2007)

I've had crypts melt after moving them from one substrate to another (Fluval Stratum --> ADA Aquasoil). I think Crypts just go into 'shock' after a change in environmental conditions. You did say that they grew back even though you didn't/couldn't remove the Osmocote, so I think any adverse affect is just transient and the Osmocote will still benefit them in the long run by supplying nutrients.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

it will regrow, and once it gets going, it comes out to the original size pretty quick


----------

